# Directv Free Preview Weekends 06



## ElFrendi (Apr 23, 2002)

Get those tivos ready for the month of September 06

Enjoy!!

Starz! Super Pack Free Preview, September 14th-17th
Enjoy 12 channels of hit movies all weekend long, for FREE. Plus, catch the Saturday night exclusive premiere of Chicken Little on Channel 520. With over 600 movies per month, Starz® Super Pack is the best movie value on DIRECTV. See for yourself. Channel lineup http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1200079

Sports Pack Free Preview, September 22nd-24th
NCAA football, extreme sports, soccer and more  all in one package. With over 25 specialty and regional sports networks, including ESPNU, you won't miss a single play, goal, or touchdown. And for three days this month, you'll get it all for FREE. 
Channel lineup http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1200082

Free Preview NFL Sunday Ticket SuperFan
September 10th---Tune in to Channels 701-703 and 719-733 for the ultimate football experience. watch up to eight broadcasts on one screen, get commercial-free replays, watch games in HD** and much more. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=900044


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rfburns (May 10, 2002)

ElFrendi said:


> Starz! Super Pack Free Preview, September 14th-17th
> Enjoy 12 channels of hit movies all weekend long, for FREE. Plus, catch the Saturday night exclusive premiere of Chicken Little on Channel 520.


I don't see Chicken Little on channel 520. Does anyone else? I wanted to Tivo it for the kids, but all the guide data for that day has downloaded, and Chicken Little is nowhere to be found...


----------



## Eupher (Aug 14, 2003)

A question: what are the hours of the Starz free preview weekend? Midnight Thursday morning until Midnight Sunday night? Or...?

Ken S.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Eupher said:


> A question: what are the hours of the Starz free preview weekend? Midnight Thursday morning until Midnight Sunday night? Or...?
> 
> Ken S.


6 am Friday until 6 am Monday. (Or was it 6:30 am)
Anyway, not midnight to midnight; early morning till early morning.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> 6 am Friday until 6 am Monday. (Or was it 6:30 am)
> Anyway, not midnight to midnight; early morning till early morning.


Except this upcoming one starts Thursday, not Friday.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

And it's 3 am on the left coast.


----------

